# How come Uber is not paying our Tolls??!



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

I’ve been driving for over 4 yrs.

I noticed 3 trips in the past two day’s where the toll is added to what Uber collects. On one trip my passenger shared that they paid @$36 for the trip and I was paid @$16 ouch!! Plus no toll which [email protected]$7 what’s going on. No wonder they cough up lawsuit money. Lyft on the other hand breaks everything down and includes tolls as part of our payout for each ride. Maybe I’m missing something here I read somewhere where tolls are rebates for drivers the hell with that.

I don’t want to post a picture of the receipt but it’s similar to this breakdown below.

I.E.

PAID TO YOU

Fare: $20.00
Service Fee: $5.00
Fare x 25%

YOUR EARNINGS: $15.00

THIRD PARTY FEES: $7.00 ( this is supposed to say tolls not third party fee )
TRIP BALANCE: $22.00

The tolls are coming out of my pocket so that means I actually made $8.00 this is robbery at its finest.

This is messed up Lyft is way more transparent but Lyft is not great at times they go crazy if you don’t accept a ride and they also don’t tell you how much or where your passenger is going so.

Thanks for any feedback and stay safe an happy driving!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Yep. The $15 + 7 =22 so you did get paid. It's not showing up as part of the earnings but it's in your Cash Out total. Technically tolls are not earnings. They are a reimbursement


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

Oh ok yeah your right I was going crazy lol. I just added up my rides and looked at my cash out for today and it adds up. They need to reward “trip balance” or move the tolls up in the tally so it is before “your earnings” I emailed them twice-thanks Daisy.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

At times, both of them slip and do not re-imburse you for the toll. An e-Mail to Rohit or Rovil always has solved the problem. I always offer to upload a copy of the receipt or excerpt from my E-Z Pass virtual sheet. I specifically tell them not to ask for a screenshot, as every time that I try to do one, it comes to grief. Never have they asked for either, they have simply added it to my account.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Almost a year ago Uber changed how tolls and 3rd party fees were displayed in the app. Again, they didn't notify us so one had to figure out what they did. The result is drivers thinking they didn't get the toll reimbursed, but they did actually. 

Thank you Mister Product Development manager for communicating so well.


----------



## Lyle (Nov 11, 2015)

You have to watch the thieving F'ing Uber Bstrds. I noticed many times they did not include the tolls in my trips. I noticed it by accident. When I called them on it they immediately corrected it. I wonder how many drivers never check it and get screwed by Uber. Sorry that they have to screw us at every turn!


----------

